# About.com- Sleep Position and IBS



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

I just received an interesting submission to my Readers Respond article, "What Effect Does Sleep Have on Your IBS?" The reader posted that 
if their back is not in a certain position, then they are awakened by a strong urge to defecate. This reader went on to say that the side they are sleeping on can either make their bowels feel better or worse. I have long heard of a connection between 
IBS and sleep, but this is the first I have heard about a connection to _sleep position_. Have you seen such a connection? Take my poll and let me know!

...

Read Full Post

View the full article


----------

